# How Rubinstein Overcame a Memory Lapse Mid Performance



## FredVinerPiano (Jun 3, 2021)

Even the greats suffer from memory lapses occasionally. But very few would be able to pull off what Rubinstein does here...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually says as much about Chopin as about Rubinstein!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Actually says as much about Chopin as about Rubinstein!


What does it say about him?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That it's often possible to hide in his cascade of notes.  But that's purely my reaction to his music. Others' results may vary.


----------

